# married 2 months thinking of divorce



## shack (Jan 26, 2011)

hello guys! need somw free advuse ask me to answer any post u posted i will honestly and truthfull : ) tell me were post is though, Right ok here it goes , i moved from england to indonesia to marry my wife who i do still love,but shes always martdy mizarable and gets angry and mardy very easly we argue everyday and shes got a real bad attitude,she can be nice and loving but most the time she isnt and is controlling too,i am 25 shes 24 and yes i am a bit imature and i am the reason we argue ,so she says,even on are honeymoon we argued aswell,i dont like indonesia mosqitoes and little lizars always in the room i sleep in and am white and people look at me like am a alien,am actually half pakistabi half irish,shes full indonesian maybe a clash of cultures,we dont agrtee on hardly anything and always puts me down and thinks my web design is a waste of time and my business in uk i run with my bro which aint doing to well at the mo,she see,s ny dreams and goals and intrest as pointless and doesnt encourage me,also she wants me to stay in indonesia,am stranded here waiting for my bro to sent me money for plane ticket but thats going not to well,got no money left living in her mum and dads house i feel so down i had everything in uk and am in indo now and i have nothing,i used to smoke weed for 10 years she forced me to give it up which might not be so bad,if i mwntion the word weed or **** or **** etc she gets somardy feel like i cant be myself,we either argue or she ignores me cuz i joke to much when we argue,she hits me cuz she says i made her hit me,doesnt hurt but its wrong she shouldnt do that : ( i dont hit her! i feel like am living a nightmare,her family are good to me and shes has a nice home internet sat tv and clean and modern but am still v unhappy i dont wanna leave her cuz will upset and make her dad especially quite ill,i want to work it out but she always wants her own way,i cant play games on pc she moans,i got no job nothing to do,been looking for a job for 3months since i got here no joy yet.
i dont shout or get angry or realy i dont argue its her thats always mardy not me ,what am i doing wrong and what should i do plz help ,already went to marriage coiciler didnt work thanks for replying if u do


----------



## frootloop (Dec 20, 2010)

If its been only two months, and you're considering a divorce, I would definitely recommend you get one - your marriage was a mistake you should correct as soon as possible.

It's only going to get worse.


----------



## shack (Jan 26, 2011)

thankyou for your opinion : ) just had another argument am gonna try work it out but as you say i may just call it a day,waiting for sm money then it looks like am gone!


----------



## shack (Jan 26, 2011)

any more responces please 3 more like that and i got a deff answer


----------



## zohaib (Dec 24, 2010)

I will never suggest you for Divorce in this case...
Look for a Fact..
if u have headache then wat wud be the remedy for that obviously not the cutting of ur head from ur body..
So divorce will not be the Solution for this..
Coz u will be separate from that women, but if the next women or ur next wife will do the same wat will u do..
will u give her divorce again..
it does not matter whether u marry two months back or 2 years ago.
What matters is that u married with her as per ur choice..
Dear its a very short time that u r tellin us ..
may be she haven't understand u and ur feelings..

Let her know that ur marriage is the result of the love of u both...
how it cud b wrong..!

If u still love her..and want ur life to be peaceful with her..then console her with ur love..
show ur kindness...win her heart..
coz love is the only remedy of hate..

let her know that u wanna spend ur whole life with her..
try to give her time to understand..coz 2 months very shorter period to understand each other..

Hope it will help u out...


----------



## shack (Jan 26, 2011)

thankyou for your post : ) , yh its v soon i got the money today to go omg i want to go but i cant just leave its running away from my prob i am gonna try resolve it,i smoked weed for ten years and she made me give it up i miss it so much,its bad for me but i realy miss it could do with sm right now! if she let me do what i want we wouldnt argue,i forget alot too she hates that,i see leaving as such a good idea go bk to uk run my shop be happy again maybe,i just cant leave her its not a man way to do it is it?? she wont let me go without her if i go bk to uk alone she says divorce and all i have is enougth for me to get bk : ( money is v hard to make here and v small in indonesia , her family will give her money for ticket after she sells her car which could take months i wanna go now i hate it here, i have done what u said but then i say somet wrong or delete her saved messages from me and she goes crazy that was a hour ago,am trying ,and now her mum seems to not like me am just here and its her and the family i know lnowone here just her family maybe am weak and imature,i hate indonesia its so .... but her fam are good to me for now that is


----------



## irm24 (Jan 3, 2010)

Divorce!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shack (Jan 26, 2011)

soon maybe!!!


----------



## shack (Jan 26, 2011)

been waiting a month for money now i got it i dont know wa to do up an leave or stay and take her sh.. its my fault she say it prob is but still omg i can go home !!! what to ? its driving me insane dont think i will sleep tonight thabks for comments and any more to come much appreciated seriosly!!! : )


----------



## coops (Jan 24, 2011)

Best thing my parents ever did for me was kick me out of the house at 22. I needed to some tough love to grow out of my childish ways and learn to stand on my own feet. You really need some tough love here. So let me do my best for an internet forum.... 

In your post you mentioned that you smoked weed which she forced you to stop, have no job, no money, a web design company that has no business, you live in her parents house and you want to spend your time playing video games. After saying all that you're actually wondering why your wife doesn't respect you?

Its cause she married a spoiled child. A woman's natural instinct is to raise a child, not fall passionately in love with him. By the way you're acting, you're not even giving that marriage a fighting chance. You may not have known what you got yourself into, but if you want it to work its time for you to change. 

Women love ambition, drive, confidence, status and power (amongst other things), so get off your butt and go get some. If you can't be bothered to get your crap together, then please move home and let this poor girl get on with her life. 

If you want ideas and help on building yourself up, I'm sure there are many people willing to assist, but if your default is to blame this girl for your problems saying shes not upholding her end of the bargain, count me out.


----------



## shack (Jan 26, 2011)

hmm well what u say is true i guess,but i got a business in my name in uk and i want to be there,i have been looking foir a job for 3 months been to interviews etc no joy i am trying,am not rich and my parents arnt either but yes i am spolit and did live with my parents in uk,it is me maybe am crazy,i play games cuz i got nothing to do,i am trying but i cant gain any power in indonesia maybe cuz am white or just bad luck,i laugth when we argue and im never serious thats why i think i may be a bit crazy i see everything as easy and dont have a care in the world,thats how i deal with stress.
i dont like living off her parents too makes me feel small,i have applied for 250 jobs online and gone for 7 job interviews through family but no joy,i am trying plz reply u are critical but thats what i need frank and straight talk thankyou for replying : )


----------



## shack (Jan 26, 2011)

how do u delete your account cant find options?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Just delete your posts.


----------

